# Caffeine and Fertility



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Caffeine and Fertility*

Caffeine beverages such as coffee and tea are one of the most consumed drinks among adults. Caffeine is also found in cola drinks, medicines, and chocolate. Researchers and health professionals are now discovering that caffeine can affect fertility.

*What is Caffeine? *
Caffeine is a powerful and fast-acting drug that generates a reaction much like the stress response in our bodies. Caffeine affects each person in a different way. Depending on an individual's condition, such as weight and physique, the affects of caffeine will vary. It has almost an immediate effect on the mind and body which can influence a person's mental and physical condition for up to eight hours. If a person has more than two or three caffeine drinks per day, it can have a powerful affect on one's emotional and physical state.

*Caffeine Addiction*

Caffeine addiction can affect your health in a number of ways. A few of the side effects of caffeine excess may include: raising the level of fatty acids in the blood., irritating the stomach lining, causing your stomach to produce more acid, influencing the length and quality of sleep, nervousness, irritability, agitation, headaches, and ringing in the ears. "Caffeine can cause the adrenal glands to release their hormones into the bloodstream and there is also a connection between caffeine and decreased bone density or osteoporosis in women."

As well, coffee with meals reduces the absorption of iron and destroys B complex vitamins.

*Caffeine and a Woman's Fertility*

In women, caffeine has been connected to infertility and miscarriage. For women, drinking as little as one cup of coffee a day cuts the chance of conceiving in half (Lancet 1988.). Caffeine is also dispersed through breast milk which can contribute to colic, disrupt an infant's sleep pattern, and cause a baby to be irritable.

*Caffeine and Miscarriage Statistics*

"Drinking 3 or more cups of tea or coffee a day is associated with increased risk of miscarriage (American Journal of Epidemiology 1996) Caffeine during pregnancy can increase the probability of chromosomal abnormality which could lead to a miscarriage. (American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology 1985) Even de-decaffeinated coffee is linked to an increased risk of miscarriage." (American Journal of Epidemiology 1996).

*Caffeine and Male Fertility*

Researchers have discovered that men who drink coffee have sperm that move better than the sperm of those who consume very little caffeine. Some scientists believe that coffee can increase sperm motility which could potentially improve the chances of pregnancy. Although researchers have found that coffee can be more than a wake up stimulant, they have now discovered that caffeine can adversely affect the way sperm travel. "For men, problems with sperm count, motility, and abnormalities are dose related to the number of cups of coffee drank per day" (Archives of Andrology 1993.). Some researchers have found that "Hyper-activation of the sperm is needed to fertilize the egg as it approaches it. Premature, elevated hyperactivity may lead to early sperm burn out, reducing fertilizing capacity."

Scientists agree that caffeine can increase sperm motility, but the amount consumed can either increase or decrease the chances of fertility. Studies suggest that new coffee sourced treatments should be developed for men with slow sperm movement, a defect that can cause fertility problems. Doctor Euan Paul, spokesman for the Coffee Science Information Centre, said "that since caffeine acted as a stimulant on dopamine cells in the brain, helping people to concentrate; there was a possibility that sperm also experienced a boost when a man drank caffeine."

*Cutting the Caffeine *

It is highly recommended, especially if you are a major consumer, not to suddenly stop caffeine intake. Reducing caffeine too quickly can cause a dramatic drop in blood pressure, causing more blood to gather in the head creating migraine headaches. Muscle cramps, overexcitement, extreme sleepiness, and difficulties concentrating, are other common withdrawal effects from sudden caffeine elimination. To avoid the uncomfortable withdrawal effects, it is suggested to wean off caffeine over a period of 7-14 days.

*References*
http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/focus/nutrition/facts/lifestylemanagement/caffeine.htm
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4267_coffee_makes_sperm_speed_up.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/life_style/health_and_wellbeing/health_news/caffeine_perks_up_sluggish_sperm_583309.html


----------

